# Unisaw T-slot Dimensions



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

I've got a favor to ask of those that have a delta (or rockwell) unisaw. I'm having a problem with a tenon jig fitting into the miter T-slot of my 1983 unisaw. The tenon jig has a T-slot washer on both ends of the guide bar. I suspect the miter slot is too deep, but don't know that for sure. Here's my measurements:

From the table top to top of T-slot – varies from .28125 - .3046875".

From the table top to bottom of miter slot varies from .421875 - .4453125".

Would appreciate it if I could get the measurements from 1 or 2 other unisaws.

Thank you.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Perhaps if you wrote the factory they would know the answer ?


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm waiting on that information. Apparently these numbers aren't laying around for a 1983 unisaw made in Canada. I was told that these specs have not changed over the years so that accessories would work across all unisaws. It seems specs from a current model would apply here.

I did have a friend measure his newer unisaw last night. All of his measurements were .045 to .050" less. In other words, my miter slots were cut about 3/64"+ deeper into the table. That would be enough to create the problem I'm having.

Initially delta tried to help me with the tenon jig I just bought, thinking that the guide bar/T washers were not machined correctly. I don't think that's the case anymore. I think it's my saw top. I've got one more test to try this weekend. I'll try the tenon jig on another friends unisaw. I believe the tenon jig will slide through the miter slot with no problems.

Then I'll pass all this info onto delta.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If I understand your problem correctly, I would unscrew the 2 discs, (allen set wrench) a smidge and try them till they slide then make up the difference with shims, (washers).

The slide bar is nearly 3/8" thick so you could easily absorb 3/64" with the shims


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

Talked to delta today and the tenon jig is good (worked as expected with another unisaw), the miter slots in my table saw were cut too deep. At least I know which piece is faulty. Delta had the depth numbers but didn't offer them to me, other than to say my TS is out of spec. They ordered me a new table. That's standing behind your product. I hope they still have one in their parts inventory somewhere.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

GET OUT!
After 26 years they're coughing up for a new table top?¿? Considering Delta has been bought out and the new owner is still honoring the original warranty that is amazing. 

Dude! You are in such good luck!


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Yeah, that is REALLY amazing when you think that I, and a bunch of other poor fools, paid a pile of money ($130 in my case) to get a workable plunge base for the Porter-Cable 890 router. The original was crap, and everybody but us poor buyers knew it. If they had even simply said "okay, we made a mistake, we'll send a usable one to you for $50" I would have felt better about it. Now, I am OFF Porter-Cable.....and I have 7 of their tools in my shed. The last ones.


----------



## dgleason (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had this saw for just 2 months, actually I just paid the guy I bought it from a few weeks ago. That makes it a new saw to me. The original owner never used any accessories other than the stock miter gauge, therefore never noticed the deeper slots. For 26 years old, it still looks new, no rust and a maybe a few scratches in the original paint.

I'm pretty picky with my tools and knowing that about the slots would have bugged me, so I hope it all works out.


----------

